# Ralek Gracie MMA Debut!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...eo/x2jw4z_shibata-vs-ralek-gracie-heros-mw-gp


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 18, 2007)

I was surprised that Gracies opponent had no real defense against being mounted.  Shibata hardly tried anything in order to get out of that position.


----------



## Odin (Jul 18, 2007)

I think Ralek is fighting for K1 hero's in October.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 18, 2007)

I think Ralek's opponent was picked carefully for lack of a really good ground game.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 18, 2007)

Video got pulled. Bummer.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 19, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think Ralek's opponent was picked carefully for lack of a really good ground game. Just my opinion.


I agree


----------

